# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Moscas de la fruta habrían sido introducidas a Moquegua y Tacna por inescrupulosos, señala Senasa

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Incrementan trampas para combatir brote de plaga*   _Senasa ejecuta plan para evitar estragos de la mosca de la fruta_   *Moquegua, may. 10 (ANDINA).-* El brote de moscas de la fruta que motivó la declaratoria de emergencia en los sureños departamentos de Moquegua y Tacna fue ocasionado por personas inescrupulosas, sostuvo hoy el director ejecutivo del Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) de Moquegua, Alberto Gómez Cárdenas.  
Recientemente, el Senasa declaró en estado de emergencia a Tacna y Moquegua tras detectar un brote de la mosca de la fruta en ambas jurisdicciones, disponiéndose la habilitación de un total de seis puestos de control cuarentenarios temporales. 
Moquegua y Tacna son áreas libres de la plaga. Este brote ha sido introducido () Lo que pasa es que gente inescrupulosa que viene esconde la fruta en los bolsillos o en los vehículos, señaló el titular del Senasa-Moquegua en declaraciones a la agencia Andina. 
Por ejemplo, la semana pasada hemos tenido un comiso de aproximadamente mil 700 kilos de fruta camuflada en un camión () El temor que tenemos es que hay gente ignorante y comerciantes inescrupulosos que siguen trayendo frutas escondidas. Nos esconden una naranja, una guayaba o una pequeña frutita y la sueltan por ahí y sale el insecto, refirió. 
Tras recordar que en diciembre pasado Moquegua y Tacna también fueron declarados en emergencia por un brote de moscas de la fruta, apuntó que en los próximos meses tenemos que esperar, mínimo, cuatro ciclos de vida para estar seguros de que la plaga no haya avanzado. 
A fin de enfrentar la nueva emergencia, Gómez Cárdenas indicó que las autoridades sanitarias reforzaron las actividades de muestreo de frutos, incrementaron la densidad de las trampas e intensificaron la revisión de las mismas, de una vez a la semana a cada tres días. 
Adelantó que el Senasa realizará una campaña de sensibilización con ayuda de la prensa y las autoridades para concientizar a la población sobre el peligro que acarrea la introducción de frutas infectadas. 
Gómez advirtió que de no controlarse el brote, Moquegua y Tacna podrían perder la condición de áreas libres de la plaga, lo que ocasionaría graves perjuicios económicos a ambas jurisdicciones sureñas.  *Acciones correctivas*
El brote fue detectado por un sistema de vigilancia que consiste en una red de trampas controladas periódicamente, tras lo cual fue activado el Plan de Acciones Correctivas (PAC). 
Luego de la captura de dos machos de mosca en Tacna, las trampas oficiales en este departamento se incrementaron de 392 a 724, mientras que en Moquegua el número de trampas aumentó de 407 a 848 tras encontrarse un macho y una hembra en esta jurisdicción. 
Asimismo, las autoridades sanitarias aplicaron un insecticida biológico, y, conjuntamente con agricultores de la zona, realizaron acciones para eliminar posibles estadios larvarios. 
El Senasa destacó que luego de la aplicación del PAC no se reportó hasta la fecha ninguna captura adicional en las zonas afectadas de Tacna y Moquegua. 
Señaló que la existencia de moscas de la fruta en zonas urbanas es un indicativo que los insectos fueron introducidos por personas que ingresan con frutos de otras localidades y que muestran renuencia a cooperar con el sistema de cuarentena aplicado en los puestos de control del Senasa. 
Recordó que las moscas de las fruta constituyen una de las plagas agrícolas más destructivas y uno de los factores cuarentenarios que limitan en mayor medida el comercio internacional de productos hortofrutícolas.Temas similares: Senasa: Mosca de la fruta Artículo: Sierra Exportadora, Moquegua y Tacna acuerdan productos a desarrollar en zona andina Artículo: Uso de energía solar en Ancash, Arequipa, Lambayeque, Moquegua, Puno y Tacna es altamente rentable Senasa invierte fuertemente en región Ica para erradicar mosca de la fruta Senasa busca erradicar definitivamente mosca de fruta que cuesta a agricultores US $ 100 millones al año

----------

